# Exterior Graphics



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi ,anyone knows or any idea who supplies the motorhome industry with their external graphics ,and if i reqire a new replacement set ,would i still be able to source one, i have a 1996 Fiat based Autotrail Cheyenne 614,the headress motive on the front has faded nearly away ,all rest ok thanks,,Les


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Almost certain to be an Autotrail specific part. Try giving them a call, they MIGHT tell you who supplies them, but they will probably try and charge you a ridiculous sum for a new one.

You could always try a local vinyl sign making company (yellow pages etc) many of them can replicate a logo etc (worth a try anyway)

Dont forget to let us know how/if you get it sortef in case another member has a similar issue in the future. :wink:


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I had the front of my Hymer resprayed reecently and the decals replaced. The company Commercial Colours arranged for the decal replacement - someone came and copied what was on the van - they did an excellent job.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Thanks Cheshiregordon for reply ,but my graphic is too far gone to have it copied, if my search fails ,i may change it ,but would like to stay with the orriginal ,,cheers Les


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Its easy!
1. Book yourself a fortnight off.
2. Drive to Agadir
3. Choose your artist from a number of possibles.
4. Agree the design
5. Agree the price at half the asking price.
6. Watch in amazement while your design is painted by hand in oils.
7. Spend rest of your holiday in the Moroccan sunshine wondering how they can do a full back for £200 in a day!
Patrick


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi ,sounds good that idea ,the other half is a really good artist and designer so that could be another solution ,cheers Les


----------



## stockiespike (Oct 13, 2011)

Give this guy a try... he has some motorhome logos etc on his ebay site. I've seen his work on Stock Cars and it's very good.

May be able to help you...

http://www.speedys-signs.com/main.htm


----------

